# Basa Fish Filets



## klmclean (Feb 17, 2005)

Ahhhh, I've been looking everywhere to find the nutritional macros for basa fish filets. Can anyone help me out? I've searched all over the net and have had no luck, and of course the company didn't put it on the bag it came in 

Thanks


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Ask Kerry, she eats basa(that shitty, nasty fish)


----------



## klmclean (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks PreMier

I just posted the question in her journal. I'm usually not a fish fan but this stuff never has bones and is not real "fishy". I'm quite surprised I actually found some fish I like


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Kerri,
I don't know the answer, I sent an e-mail pertaining to this to Aquastar which is the company whose basa I buy... no response as yet.
I imagine it would be similar to that of cod, at least that's what I was logging as on fitday during off season! lol  
If I do get a reply I will let you know.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

I just tried all of the informational database sights, and couldnt find it either.  Its that bad


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just tried all of the informational database sights, and couldnt find it either.  Its that bad



LOL you really, REALLY don't like it do you?!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2005)

hey kerry - i see you eat a lot of fish.  are you cooking it abnd buying it every day?  i like it well enough but i like to prepare my food ahead of time and the idea of reheating fish...    if you buy it ahead can you keep it for 2 or 3 days in the fridge before cooking?  i have this idea in my head that you need to buy and cook and eat fish all the same day.  is that what you do?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

I just weigh, and freeze it the day I buy it.  Then thaw it the night before.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL you really, REALLY don't like it do you?!



I have only eaten it in Vegas at that bufffet.  Untill 2 weeks ago, where I ate some at another buffet.. it was gross.  I prefer halibut or salmon.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just weigh, and freeze it the day I buy it.  Then thaw it the night before.



  thanks cutie.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Anytime hott stuff


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2005)

just like old times.    hope you've been well.  now i'll stop whorin' up the basa thread


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> hey kerry - i see you eat a lot of fish.  are you cooking it abnd buying it every day?  i like it well enough but i like to prepare my food ahead of time and the idea of reheating fish...    if you buy it ahead can you keep it for 2 or 3 days in the fridge before cooking?  i have this idea in my head that you need to buy and cook and eat fish all the same day.  is that what you do?



Hello    
I buy bags of frozen fillets, usually about 4 in a bag, defrost and bake it and it will last in my fridge 3 - 4 days.  
I believe if it's fresh fish should be eaten up within a couple of days if not being cooked ahead of time.
Hope this helps.


----------



## klmclean (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri,
> I don't know the answer, I sent an e-mail pertaining to this to Aquastar which is the company whose basa I buy... no response as yet.
> I imagine it would be similar to that of cod, at least that's what I was logging as on fitday during off season! lol
> If I do get a reply I will let you know.


Thanks Kerry, that's too funny I e-mailed Aquastar earlier too, I bought two bags of it today at Safeway, it was on sale for $8.00, regularly $14.99. I haven't got a response yet either. I've been logging it as cat fish because someone told me that's what it is. Not sure though. Anyways, thansk again


----------



## klmclean (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just tried all of the informational database sights, and couldnt find it either. Its that bad


Thanks for taking the time to check into it for me. I really appreciate it


----------



## ReelBigFish (Feb 17, 2005)

Hope this is what your talking about. 
http://www.dicarlofood.com/productmanual/basa%20swai.pdf#search='basa%20fish%20calories'


----------



## ReelBigFish (Feb 17, 2005)

by the way its a pdf so you need adobe


----------



## klmclean (Feb 17, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> Hope this is what your talking about.
> http://www.dicarlofood.com/productmanual/basa%20swai.pdf#search='basa%20fish%20calories'


Thank you my friend! Very helpful indeed.

Nutrition Facts - 5 oz/100 g raw

Calories  90
Fat calories 26
Total Fat 4g
Saturated Fat 1.5g
Cholesterol 45 mg
Sodium 50 mg
Protien 13g
Omega-3 N/A


----------

